# John's wee corner of sanity



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Eureka Mignon Manuale from @Rickv

Gaggia Classic 2003 from @ratty

almost complete -- just the PID from @MrShades to install









PS -- the new mirror /swivel mount is really useful with a naked portafilter


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Also just need to save up for a slim drip tray from @MrShades now, for more room under the portafilter!

Best Wishes

ratty


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

ratty said:


> Also just need to save up for a slim drip tray from @MrShades now, for more room under the portafilter!
> 
> Best Wishes...............ratty


 actually the existing set-up [scales on drip tray] allows just enough clearance for a wide latte cup....hence any spritz (sp?) from the naked PF are contained within the cup.......... :good:


----------

